# Mindest Festplattengröße "simulieren"



## DerMatze (20 April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer Software für LAN Kameras.
Bei der Softwareinstallation wird eine Festplatte von mindestesn 160GB erwartet, verfügbar ist nur eine 130ger. Die Installation wird somit nicht fortgesetzt.
Kann ich irgendwie, z.B. mit einem Tool, dem System vorgaukeln, dass eine 160GB (oder mehr) verbaut ist?
Oder gibt es ein Tool welches ich für LAN Kameras nutzen kann, dann brauch ich nicht auf die Herstellerversion zurückgreifen.
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## Verpolt (20 April 2012)

Hallo,

die ist browserbasierend

http://www.yawcam.com/


----------

